# Krazy klockwork Mechanism driven by popcorn steam engine. (In Focus)



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 27, 2011)

Here is a more succesfull video of the engine running, after I read the instruction booklet on my digital camera!!! ??? ??? ???


----------



## rleete (Nov 27, 2011)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> ...after I read the instruction booklet...



Careful, we may have to revoke your man card!

I notice that the weights are now gone. Did running it loosen things up enough, or did you have to resort to more drastic measures?


----------



## nsfr1206 (Nov 27, 2011)

Totally cool! ;D


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 27, 2011)

rleete  said:
			
		

> Careful, we may have to revoke your man card!
> 
> I notice that the weights are now gone. Did running it loosen things up enough, or did you have to resort to more drastic measures?


Had to remove the arms and remove some loctite that had bled into the joint, making it stiff.


----------



## SBWHART (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow that's great Brian :big: :big: :big: :big: :big:

Very entertaining to watch, that would be a big crowd puller at shows.

Stew


----------



## ShopShoe (Nov 28, 2011)

Brian,

What's the application... 

I have seen something similiar used on the ink fountain of a printing press to rotate the fountain roller. It was also done with ratchets and pawls and included adjustments to change the amount of roller-advance per cycle. (Which is also similar to the roller-advance typewriters had.)

Like you, I am intrigued by the way this looks in action and may add it to my "someday" list. Perhaps I might use it to create more "crowd pleaser" action by having it cause steel balls to circulate somehow?

Thanks for posting this.

--ShopShoe


----------



## tups (Nov 28, 2011)

It's a different way to transform to-and-fro motion into circular motion, isn't it ? 
It would be very cool to see it directly coupled to the piston rod of a double-acting steam engine. 
Providing timing for the valves would be a different problem entirely though ...


----------



## bearcar1 (Nov 28, 2011)

That is WAY!!!! Kewl Brian. Thm: Let's see now, a display table, six foot long with that engine and mechanism on one end, connected to your slinky device, connected to a doo-dad, connected to ..... well you get the idea. The music goes in and then goes round and round and comes out here kind of thing. It would make for one helluva show stopping display. Dr. Z would be proud. :bow:

(BTW, I've only watched that vid clip about six times in a row now)

BC1
Jim


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 28, 2011)

I have posted plans on how to build this mechanism as a "stand alone" over on the main build thread.


----------



## lathe nut (Nov 28, 2011)

Brian, it is always a joy to see you do something, that is so neat to be able to draw it out first, way better than the cave man way that I do, thanks for teaching us and doing it so well, thanks again, Lathe Nut


----------



## steamer (Nov 29, 2011)

Great build Brian!
 :bow:


Every year at the NEMES show in Waltham, there is a guy there with a great set of rolling ball sculptures/machines that are geared to having the kids run. Always a crowd pleaser!  I would love to see this hooked up to some rolling ball thingamabob ....that would be cool end use.

Dave


----------

